# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Festivali i RTSH-së 2012

## shigjeta

*Festivali i RTSH-së, ja 26 këngët në garë*

Plot 26 këngë do të konkurrojnë për çmimin e parë të festivalit të Këngës në Radio-Televizionin Shqiptar e sigurisht duke synuar Festivalin Europian. Pasi dëgjoi të gjitha këngët e paraqitura pranë redaksisë së festivalit, mësohet se komisioni i selektimit të ketë zgjedhur mes tyre vetëm 26, të cilat do të interpretohen live në sallën e Pallatit të Kongreseve, përgjatë tri netëve. Tashmë është vendosur, edicioni i 51-të i Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH do të zhvillohet përgjatë datave 20, 21 dhe 22 dhjetor. Edhe këtë vit drejtor artistik i Festivalit do të jetë kompozitori dhe orkestruesi Shpëtim Saraçi, nën drejtimin e të cilit, një vit më parë, festivali shënoi një ngritje të ndjeshme cilësore, sidomos në aspektin e interpretimit live. Ende nuk bëhet i njohur stafi, por ndërkohë mësohet se skema do të jetë tërësisht e re. Flitet për frymë të re në realizimin e regjisë.  Sa i përket drejtimit të Festivalit, që është gjithnjë një mollë sherri dhe diskutimet për të cilin mbulojnë atë real, ka zëra që të çojnë tek Enkel Demi, me përvojë tashmë në fushën e prezantimit, por ende asgjë nuk është vendosur. Sipas preventivave, deri tani mendohet që ky edicion do të kushtojë rreth 34, 1 milion lekë të rinj.
Konkurrentët
Në listën e 26 këngëtarëve dhe grupeve të përzgjedhura vihet re një numër i madh të rinjsh, ndërkohë që ata më aktivët ne skenën e këngës këtë dhjetëvjetëshin e fundit përfaqësohen nga Bojken Lako, Dr. Flori, Merland Kademi, Anjeza Shahini, e para që shkeli në skenën e Eurosongut në vitin 2004 dhe që vjen sërish me një bashkëpunim me kompozitorin Edmond Zhulali, për të vazhduar me Rosela Gjylbegun, Vesa Lumën, Kejsi Tolën, Flaka Krelanin etj., thuajse të gjithë (veç dy të parëve) produkt i talent show-t Ethet e së premtes mbrëma. Brezi më i vjetër përfaqësohet nga Selami Kolonja, që vjen si një kantautor dhe nuk mund të mungojë në këtë edicion, gjithmonë këmbëngulës, Kozma Dushi, me një këngë të Vladimir Kotanit. Sa u përket kompozitorëve, edhe këtu mbizotërojnë kryesisht të rinjtë me përjashtime të vogla, si Vladimir Kotani, Edmond Zhulali, Sokol Marsi, Endri Sina, Genti Lako, Vedat Ademi, Alban Male apo Florent Boshnjaku, shumë i suksesshëm një vit më parë me këngën Suus, kënduar nga Rona Nishliu, fituese e edicionit të 50-të të festivalit në RTSH dhe e pozicionuar e pesta në renditjen përfundimtare në Eurosong. Vihen re mungesat e kompozitorëve si Pirro Çako, Adrian Hila, Ardit Gjebrea etj.
Organizimi
Përveçse është ngjarja më e rëndësishme muzikore në vend, edicioni i këtij viti përkon edhe me 100-vjetorin e Pavarësisë së vendit, çka do të thotë se festivalit të sivjetshëm nuk do ti mungojë atmosfera festive. Ky vit përkon me 40-vjetorin e Festivalit të 11-të, i cili do të shënonte një kthesë në muzikën shqiptare. Festivali që solli tendenca e ritme, duke e afruar muzikën shqiptare me atë europiane dhe që njëkohësisht për shkak të dënimit të tij e ndërpreu këtë rrjedhë natyrale të zhvillimit të muzikës në Shqipëri. Ndaj nuk do të mungojë as retrospektiva, këngë, kujtime organizatorët janë duke punuar në këto dy linja. Skema e organizimit do të jetë e thjeshtë. Festivali do të zhvillohet në tri net. Në dy netët e para do të këndohen nga 13 këngë, prej të cilave vetëm 8, pra 16 gjithsej, do të shkojnë në natën finale, kur do të shpallen edhe çmimet. Nuk do të ketë vetëm një çmim të parë, por edhe vlerësime për muzikën, tekstin, orkestracionin etj. Juria do të jetë e përbërë nga 7 personalitete të muzikës shqiptarë e të huaj.

_ALMA MILE - Panorama_

----------


## sirena_adria

*Festivali ka marre krejt fryme rinore ..... shpresoj dhe krijimet po ashtu ! 
*
Emrat qe per mua spikasin paraprakisht .... pa ja u degjuar kenget :


*ARDIAN BUJUPI*  sjell nje kompozim te tijin  ( Kenaqesi qe nderon skenen shqiptare )

*ANJEZA SHAHINI* - EDMOND ZHULALI

*DR. FLORI & FABI* - kompozim i tyre 

*FLAKA KRELANI*  - ENDRI SINA 

*HERSI MATMUJA* - GENT LAKO 

*KEJSI TOLA* - SOKOL MARSI 

*LYNX* - kompozim i tyre 

*MARSELA ÇIBUKAJ* - ALBAN MALE

*ROSELA GJYLBEGU* - ENDRIT SHANI 

*VESA LUMA* - FLORENT BOSHNJAKU

*XHENI & ENXHI KUMRIJA* - sjellin nje kompozim te tyren



*RESPEKTE PER PJESMARRJEN TE BIG-eve !  :*


_KOZMA DUSHI - VLADIMIR KOTANI

SELAMI KOLONJA

BOJKEN LAKO 

BLEDAR SEJKO


_



*SUKSESE & BEJENI TUAJEN KETE SKENE DHE NE VITET NE VIJIM ! FITOFTE ME I MIRI / MIRA !!!!*

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kenget pjesemarrese ne Festivalin e 51-te*

----------


## sirena_adria

*DY ÇIFTE SPEKTATORESH NE " EUROSONG"*  

_F. Nikolli - Gazeta Shqiptare_ 

Edicioni i 51-të të Festivalit të Këngës në RTSH do të mbahet në datat 20,21 dhe 22 dhjetor. Këtë vit në të konkurrojnë 26 këngëtarë të përzgjedhur pas disa fazave konkurrimi nga një komision profesional. Në konferencën për mediat, që u mbajt dje në Tiranë, drejtori i RTSH, Petrit Beci, u shpreh se do të jenë 13 këngëtarë natën e parë, 13 natën e dytë dhe 16 më të mirët mes tyre do të kalojnë në natën finale. "Ashtu sikurse vitin që shkoi, festivali i 51-të në RTSH do të jetë i gjithi 'live', që nga orkestra e banda (60 vetë) deri tek këngëtarët që prej 10 vjetësh debutojnë 'live' në këtë festival", deklaroi Beci. Ky festival do të ketë shumë risi dhe një prej tyre është lotaria e publikut. Natën e parë dhe natën e dytë, spektatorët që do ndjekin 'live' në Pallatin e Kongreseve festivalin tradicional të fundvitit, do të jenë pjesë e shorteut. Kontrabiletat e tyre do vendosen në një kuti dhe prezantuesit do të zgjedhin dy prej tyre përkatësisht një natën e parë dhe një të dytën. Poseduesit e biletave do të kenë mundësi që në çift të shkojnë për të ndjekur 'Eurosong', me të gjitha shpenzimet e paguara. Juria e festivalit do të ketë 7 anëtarë prej të cilëve 4 shqiptarë dhe tre të huaj.

 "Ky festival përkon dhe me 40-vjetorin e festivalit të 11 në TVSH ndaj kemi menduar që t'i krijojmë një hapësirë të caktuar eventit që do të mbahet mend gjithnjë për atë që ndodhi më pas", tha Engjëll Ndocaj, bashkëskenarist i festivalit. 

Shpëtim Saraçi drejtori Artistik i tij, vërejti se rrymat që do të konkurrojnë në festival janë nga më të ndryshmet, duke e nisur nga baladat, rroku, etj "Jam i kënaqur me këngëtarët e përzgjedhur. Këtë vit ne ishim të pestët në Evropë me Rona Nishliun, e cila u shpall fituese e festivalit të 50 në RTSH dhe mot ne synojmë sërish të jemi të parët në "Eurosong", me fituesin e sivjetshëm", thotë Shpëtim Saraçi.

Për Floriana Garon, prezantimi i këtij festivali është një nder, sepse ky për të është eventi kulturor më i rëndësishëm në jetën artistike në vend. 

*Stafi dhe pjesëmarrësit* 

Festivali i Këngës në RTSH do të mbajë firmat e drejtorit Petrit Beci, regjisorëve Agron Vulaj e Astrit Idrizi; skenaristëve Edi Oga e Engjëll Ndocaj; drejtorit artistik Shpëtim Saraçi, ske-nografit Adnand Kastrati, drejtorëve të fotografisë Franko Ferrari e Leonard Qendro. Ndërkaq, drejtor Zëri të tij janë Emanuele Donini e Mauro Laficara. Joni Peçi është përzgjedhur si drejtor imazhi. Festivali do të prezantohet nga gazetari Enkel Demi dhe "Miss World Albania 2011" Floriana Garo. 


Këngëtarët të vendosur sipas radhës që do këndojnë në dy netë janë: 

*Nata e parë:*  Selami Kolonja, Rosela Gjylbegu, Kejsi Tola, Vesa Luma, Elis Nova,Kozma Dushi, Bon bon Band, DR.Flori&Fabi, Merland Kademi, Rezarta Smaja, Ardian Bujupi, Xheni&Enxhi Kumrija, Arjela Krasniqi. 

*Në natën e dytë* interpretojnë: Arjan Dredhasi, Adrian Lulgjuraj & Bledar Sejko, Hersi Matmuja, LNYX, Entela Zhula, Anjeza Shahini, Kelly, Bojken Lako, Marsela Çibukaj, Valon shehu, Ani Çuedari, Grupi "Na" dhe Flaka Krelani.

http://www.balkanweb.com/kulturë/269...ng-111560.html

----------


## sirena_adria

FAQJA ZYRTARE ONLINE :

http://festivali-rtsh.al/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Rosela: Pse marr pjesë në Festivalin e RTSH dhe ëndrra për Eurovizion*

........*Ndërkohë po bëni përgatitje për të konkurruar në Festivalin e 51-të të RTSH-së. Cilët janë autorët e këngës dhe për çfarë fabule bëhet fjalë?*

Po, jemi në prag të festivalit të RTSH-së, ku unë vij me një baladë, me muzikë të Endrit Shanit dhe me tekst të Endrit Mumajesit, dy djem të rinj e shumë të talentuar, autorë të disa këngëve të bëra hit së fundmi, si; Një jetë me ty e Vedat Ademit. Kënga ime flet për dashurinë, e për më shumë duhet të më shihni në festival.

*Cila është arsyeja që rikthehesh në një garë të tillë pas pesë vitesh?*

Po, më kishte munguar kjo garë. Unë pas Etheve kam qenë pjesë e këtij festivali për katër vjet, e më pas u shkëputa. Tani rikthehem me mall në një staf me miq e dashamirës së muzikës në një familje të madhe nga ku janë fillimet e rrugëtimit tim.

* Pjesëmarrja në këtë festival është kthyer për shumicën e këngëtarëve si ambicia për të prekur Eurovizionin. Ti e ke ëndërr atë skenë dhe, nëse do të ishe fituesja këtë vit, çfarë do të bëje ndryshe nga konkurrentët e mëparshëm?*

Edhe pse si backvokal, për herë të parë unë kam shoqëruar Anjeza Shahinin, bashkë me etheistët e tij vite më parë. Sigurisht që e njoh si eksperiencë, ndaj për mua sdo ishte hera e parë, por gjithsesi me rëndësi është të bëjmë një festival të bukur, të përçojmë sa më shumë emocion me këngët tona dhe le tia lëmë kohës dhe publikut gjykimin


Gazeta PANORAMA

Intervista e plote ne linkun ne vijim

http://www.panorama.com.al/2012/12/0...er-eurovizion/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Vesa Luma: E dua shume "Eurosongun", dasmen nuk do ta tregoj*

Cdo dite e me shume po mbledh energji per t'u prezantuar sa me mire ne festivalin e RTSH-se. Kengetarja Vesa Luma ka realizuar nje kenge mjaft te vecante, me te cilen beson se do t'ia dale ne kete festival. Por Vesa eshte duke pergatitur edhe shume befasi te tjera. Se shpejti ajo do te shfaqe nje projekt te madh televiziv, per te cilin thote se i ka munguar televizioneve tona. Nderkaq lidhja me Big Basten vazhdon t'i shkoje per mrekulli. Ne intervisten e dhene dje Vesa Luma ka zbuluar me shume rreth pjesemarrjes ne RTSH, dhe projekteve te tjera.

*Cfare ju shtyu te merrni pjese ne festivalin e RTSH-se?* 
U be nje kohe, qe nuk kam marre pjese ne festivalin e RTSH-se, edhe pse ftesa ishte e pervitshme nga organizatoret, te cilet i falenderoj per respektin. Ishte pikerisht ky momenti, qe realizuam nje kenge shume te bukur, apo nje nder kenget e mia me te bukura persa i perket shijes time dhe e ndieja veten 100% te sigurte te kjo kenge, qe eshte gjeja me e rendesishme per nje artist para se te prezantohet ne evenimente te kesaj natyre, e sidomos ne festivalin me te madh dhe me te rendesishem ne vend.
*
Na flisni dicka per kengen pjesemarrese?* 

Kenga do te jete ritmike, do te jete gjithcka ne stilin tim dhe tingellon shume moderne dhe e fuqishme. Kjo fale mjeshtrit te muzikes shqiptare, kompozitorit dhe producentit, fituesit te festivalit te RTSH-se, Florent Boshnjakut, me te cilin bashkepunoj prej vitesh dhe me tekst te Big Bastes. Te gjithe mezi po presim te prezantojme kete kenge tek publiku.

*Cfare pret Vesa nga konkurrimi ne festival?* 

Ajo cka me tremb mua, por mendoj edhe cdo artist, eshte si do te pritet kenga, por gjate eksperiences sime me te gjitha kenget e mia, intuita asnjehere nuk me ka zhgenjyer dhe shpresoj te mos me zhgenjeje dhe tani. Vokalisht jam shume e pergatitur, po punojme me bashkepunetoret e mi per te sjelle nje performance sa me te mire dhe shpresoj te na dale ashtu sic e mendojme.

*Pret fitoren?* 
Mbase mund te tingelloje e tepruar me modesti, por sinqerisht e vetmja gje qe me preokupon ne keto momente, eshte qe te kem nje prezantim sa me dinjitoz, pastaj vet fakti qe konkurron, do te thote qe t'i mundohesh te japesh cdo gje nga vetja qe te vleresohesh.

*Enderroni te jeni pjese e "Eurovision"?* 
Eshte nje deshire qe besoj se cdo kengetar shqiptar e ka. Nga biseda me koleget qe kane qene pjesemarres ne "Eurovision", kam kuptuar qe pavaresisht i sati renditesh, eshte eksperienca me profesionale, qe perjetohet dhe normalisht do te doja shume ta perjetoja edhe une.

..........

"Koha Jone"

Intervista e plote ne linkun ne vijim

http://www.kohajone.com/zarticle.php?id=66148

----------


## sirena_adria

*Marsela Çibukaj: "Planet e mia si të Bridget Jones"*

Intervistat me të janë gjithnjë të mbushura me muzikalitet, duke qenë se tashmë muzika dhe çdo derivat i saj janë pasioni kryesor i Marsela Çibukaj. Një tjetër aktivitet i rëndësishëm dhe me peshë është duke u afruar për këngëtaren simpatike, e për këtë arsye ajo na ka rrëfyer me emocion pjesëmarrjen e saj në festivalin e fundivitit në RTSH. Sipas Çibukaj tre janë arsyet bazë se përse ky kompeticion merr një rëndësi më të veçantë nga aktivitetet e tjera, ku ajo është bërë pjesë. 

"Festivali është një kompeticion kombëtar ku prej 51 vjetësh kanë marrë pjesë këngëtarët më të famshëm dhe më të shquar të ambjentit artistik shqiptar si dhe ka rëndësi në nivel kombëtar. E dyta ka të bëjë me llojin e publikut që çdo vit e ka ndjekur festivalin , i cili vlerëson muzikën e mirë dhe të mirëfilltë dhe nuk fokusohen në muzikën dance apo në atë komerciale, por në diçka më të kërkuar. Arsyeja e tretë me rëndësi është performimi me një orkestër, në të cilën marrin pjesë më shumë se 70 elementë si dhe të këndosh live në një skenë kaq të madhe. Është një emocion që duhet të dish ta kontrollosh." 

Provat për netët e festivalit kanë nisur të jenë më intensive e për këtë arsye këngëtarja me buzëqeshjen e ëmbël shprehet se kërkon të japë maksimumin. Ajo nuk është asnjëherë e kënaqur me rezultatin pasi kërkon gjithnjë më shumë nga vetja duke konsideruar dhe ndrojtjen e saj. "Dje takova një violiniste që kishte qenë rreth
35 vjet në festival dhe ka shoqëruar me violinë këngëtarë me emër si Vaçe Zelën dhe ajo do të më shoqëroi edhe mua. Ishte një emocion i madh të them të drejtën. Ndonëse jam pak e ndrojtur deri tani gjërat kanë shkuar shumë mirë. Materiali muzikor me të cilin Marsela do të prezantohet është një pop baladë e titulluar "Mijëra netë", e cila trajton temën e dashurisë. 

E në fakt, e pyetur mbi këtë temë ndonëse vë paksa buzën në gaz këngëtarja shprehet se momentalisht i është dedikuar vetëm një dashurie, muzikës. "Është një periudhë ku mendoj më shumë për jetën time profesionale sesa atë personale duke qenë se edhe familja ime është larg dhe nuk kam një jetë bashkëshortore (qesh), jam fokusuar tek pjesa profesionale sepse fundja ishte kjo që unë doja, të fokusohesha tek muzika."E qeshur, e çlirët dhe me një tip mjaft bohemian nuk mund të mos na binte në sy edhe pamja e saj e jashtme. E veshur në stil amerikan i cili të kujtonte modën retro të viteve '60, me një bandanë të vendosur në kokë dhe me një buzëkuq të fortë të kuq, Marsela thotë se për të natyraliteti është mbi gjithçka "Kam një amanet nga gjyshja ime për flokët që të mos i lyej apo t'i ndryshoj ngjyrën. Në përgjithësi adhuroj natyralitetin nuk më pëlqejnë kur femrat prekin trupin e tyre me operacione. Jam kundra tyre dhe i justifikoj vetëm
kur kanë ndonjë defekt anatomik që provokon problem shëndetësor. 

Sa i përket veshjes time nuk kam ndjekur një stilist në veçanti, por i kam ndjekur emrat e njohur dhe që i përshtaten gustove të mia. Mendoj se veshja ka të bëjë kryesisht me formën e fizikut që njeriu ka, pasi ndodh që nuk mund të përshtatesh gjithmonë me atë që gjen në dyqane. Për mua më e bukura e veshjes, të cilën e konsideroj dhe si një formë arti, është se mund të shprehësh fantazinë dhe të abinosh ngjyrat, modelet etj. Jam munduar gjithnjë t'i përshtatem publikut tim dhe gustove të mia. Veshja ime varet dhe nga periudha që jetoj, kam pasur preferencë për stilin afro, më pëlqen moda vintage e viteve '60 para lufte dhe madje më ka pëlqyer shumë periudha neoreliaste amerikane." Ndërkohë kureshtjes për të ditur sesi do të ishte pamja e saj mbrëmjen e konkurrimin në festivalin e RTSH, Marsela nuk ka preferuar të na e shuajë duke e lënë gjithçka surprizë për atë mbrëmje. 

..............

Vijimi i intervistes ne linkun me poshte 

http://www.shqiptarja.com/thashethem...es-137057.html

(xh.k/shqiptarja.com)

----------


## sirena_adria

*Pa filluar gara, Ardian Bujupi rrëfen takimin me drejtuesit e festivalit të RTVSH-së*

Ka qëndruar në Tiranë për disa ditë dhe pikërisht për shkak të festës së Pavarësisë, ku këndoi edhe në koncertin me rastin e 100- vjetorit. Në një intervistë për “Klan Kosova”, këngëtari i njohur Ardian Bujupi tregon arsyet e qëndrimit në Tiranë dhe Prishtinë, si dhe pjesëmarrjen e tij në festivalin e fundvitit e garën për Eurosong. ”100-vjetori ka qenë një arsye shumë e rëndësishme që kam ardhur në Tiranë, më pas kam shkuar edhe në Kosovë te familjarët e mi, para se të nisesha të promovoj këngën e re që e kam punuar në Gjermani dhe klipin e kemi xhiruar në Londër”, thekson Ardiani, i cili ka realizuar edhe albumin e tij të parë me 16 këngë. I pyetur nëse do të rikthehet ndryshe me këtë projekt, ai tregon. ”Jo më ndryshe, unë besoj se fansat e mi më duan kështu si jam dhe nuk duan ndryshime në këngë, duhet të qëndrosh në një stil, pop r&b dhe nuk do ndryshoj. Por kam bërë disa shtesa, si p.sh. sjellja e elementeve të reja nga Amerika e Europa, por ka shumë shanse për ta ndryshuar muzikën në të ardhmen ashtu siç e kërkon publiku”, thotë ai ndërkohë që komenton edhe thashethemet e fundit lidhur me jetën e tij private. Bujupi thekson se është i dashuruar me muzikën. ”Puna më bën të lumtur, studion e kam timen, kështu që kohën më të madhe jam në studio, i dashuruar nuk jam, jo”.

 Ai ishte i ftuar special edhe në spektaklin përmbyllës të “X Factor” si dhe ka komentuar pjesëmarrjen e tij në festivalin e fundvitit, ku është përfolur si një nga favoritët kryesorë në mesin e shumë artistëve pjesëmarrës për të përfaqësuar Shqipërinë në Eurosong që këtë vit mbahet në Norvegji. ”Po, ka qenë interesante se në X Factor ku kam qenë si mysafir special, jam takuar me organizatorët e festivalit dhe kemi biseduar për pjesëmarrjen time eventuale në festival, duke e parashikuar se unë këndoj anglisht, dhe është një zhanër house që performohet nëpër clube dhe që nuk mund ta këndosh live, unë duhej të gjeja diçka që luhet me orkestër, ku tregohen aftësitë vokale dhe talenti gjithashtu. Ka qenë shumë e vështirë për mua që të gjej mesin. Për tri ditë rradhazi kam përzgjedhur tekstin e muzikën në shqip dhe tani jam në pritje të shoh se si do të reagojnë njerëzit pasi të dëgjojnë këngën. 

Eurovisioni është shumë interesant pasi varet si e ke profilin, çfarë tipi je etj, për shembull ka artistë që jetojnë vetëm me një këngë prej kur bëhen të njohur dhe nuk realizojnë më ndonjë këngë të bukur. Ka shumë artistë që s’janë  të njohur dhe ka artistë të tjerë që e kanë nisur karrierën me Eurosong dhe pas marrjes së famës, e kanë mirëpërdorur me këngë të reja e shumë projekte të tjera. Ka të tillë që ende njihen te publiku shqiptar, si për shembull këngëtari Akcent”, përfundon bisedën Ardian Bujupi.


Burimi: http://www.panorama.com.al/2012/12/1...#ixzz2FH8xNTC3

----------


## sirena_adria

*Homazh festivalit të 11-të, i ftuar tenori Saimir Pirgu*

 Ka mbetur vetëm një javë nga startimi i edicionit të 51-të të Festivalit të Këngës në Radiotelevizionin Publik Shqiptar. Tashmë nuk janë sekret 26 këngët, këngëtarët dhe kompozitorët që konkurrojnë këtë vit për çmimin e madh që do ta çojë në Festivalin Europian. Ndërsa një vit më parë, i gjithë festivali u rrotullua rreth 50-vjetorit, këtë vit, një fill i kuq që do të kalojë nga nata në natë është 40-vjetori i festivalit të 11-të të RTSH-së, aq shumë i diskutuar për dënimin e tij gjatë viteve të diktaturës. Është ky përvjetor dhe tekstet e këngëve, mbi të cilat është ndërtuar skenari dhe teksti mes dy prezantuesve të festivalit, Enkel Demi dhe Floriana Garo. Gjatë historisë së këtij festivali, jemi përballur me tekste të dobëta mungesë komunikimi mes partnerësh, sforcim, ndoshta edhe për faktin që këtij elementi i është kushtuar pak rëndësi apo prezantuesit janë zgjedhur në momentin e fundit. Një prej bashkëskenaristëve të këtij edicioni, gazetari Engjëll Ndocaj, thotë se po punohet shumë që festivali të vishet bukur në fjalë, që dy prezantuesit të krijojnë dialog me njëri-tjetrin, pse jo të ketë edhe humor e ndonjë batutë. Festivali ynë dhe jo vetëm ka vuajtur gjithnjë nga një mënyrë prezantimi shumë zyrtare, klasike, ku spikeri, pas një fjalie, do të prezantojë këngën. Këtë vit kemi qëmtuar në jetët e 26 këngëtarëve dhe grupeve pjesëmarrëse, në rrugën e tyre artistike, në mënyrën se si e kanë filluar atë, profesionet aktuale. Le të marrim shembullin e Rosela Gjylbegut në që moshën 9 apo 10-vjeçare ka fituar Festivalin e Fëmijëve në Shkodër dhe sot është psikologe. Duke zbuluar kuriozitete nga jeta e tyre i afrojmë më shumë me publikun, thotë skenaristi. Sa u takon drejtuesve, gjithçka është ndërtuar në mënyrë të tillë, që raporti mes tyre të jetë sa më i drejtë dhe daljet në skenë të balancuara. Janë karaktere të ndryshme. Ai është më i lirshëm, ajo ka një diksion të bukur, buzëqeshje Nuk janë të sforcuar dhe i rëndësishëm është fakti që janë shumë të ndërgjegjshëm dhe duan të dinë gjithçka, të kenë në kontroll gjithçka. Paraqitja e tyre skenike është interesante, i veshur edhe me pak humor, besoj se komunikimi i tyre do të shkojë natyrshëm te publiku.

*Festivali i 11-të*

Ndonëse organizatorët po përpiqen të ruajnë sa më shumë surpriza për netët e festivalit, ata zbulojnë disa elemente, që do na kthejnë pas në kohë, që do na bëjnë të reflektojmë dhe ta shohim këtë aktivitet të largët, jo më si një ngjarje politike dhe ideologjike, por mirëfilli artistike. Kështu, përgjatë tri netëve të festivalit do të interpretohen këngë nga Festivali i 11-të, të cilat do të vijnë të kënduara nga vetë këngëtarët që i kanë interpretuar për herë të parë, apo nga këngëtarë të rinj. Dy netët e para do të këndohen nga katër këngë. Natën e parë do ta hapë këngëtari Sherif Merdani me këngën Duart e tua, ndërsa të dytën, Justina Aliaj me Në ekranin e televizorit, një nga këngët më popullore të kohës e që të rinjtë e asaj kohe e kujtojnë me nostalgji dhe e kanë kënduar, pavarësisht goditjes që pësoi Festivali i 11-të. Nata e tretë rezervon një kolazh me refrene ritmike, që vijnë nga ky festival, nën orkestrimin e Klodian Qafokut, por të kënduara nga më të rinjtë, që vijnë nga festivali veror Hit Fest. Natën finale do ta hapin dy prezantuesit e këtij edicioni historik, Edi Luarasi e Bujar Kapexhiu, por që tashmë mbajnë mbi supe 40 vite histori personale, jo pak të vështirë. Ata sjellin kujtimet e asaj kohe, të cilat për brezin e të ri të konkurrentëve është tërësisht e paimagjinueshme.

*Juria sekret*

Deri në fillimin e festivalit është vendosur që juria të mbetet e fshehtë. Sipas skenaristit Engjell Ndocaj, është vendimi i drejtorit të festivalit, Petrit Beci, për të mos bërë të njohur anëtarët e jurisë së edicionit të 51-të të këngës në RTSH, për të evituar çdo lloj ndërhyrjeje të mundshme nga ana e këngëtarëve konkurrentë apo autorëve të këngëve, çka është vënë re në edicionet e shkuara. Këtë vit, juria do të jetë e përbërë nga 7 personalitete të muzikës shqiptarë e të huaj.

*I ftuari*

Tenori me famë botërore Saimir Pirgu do të jetë i ftuari surprizë i natës së tretë të edicionit të 51-të të Këngës në RTSH. Gjatë performancës së tij në skenën e Pallatit të Kongreseve do të shoqërohet nga violinisti Shkëlzen Doli. Pirgu vjen në Tiranë menjëherë pas një koncerti të rëndësishëm nën drejtimin e dirigjentit Ricardo Mutti në München Bayerischen Rundfunks në datat 20 dhe 21 dhjetor, ndërsa Doli nga një tjetër aktivitet me Filarmoninë e Vjenës.


Burimi: http://www.panorama.com.al/2012/12/1...#ixzz2FJEdSXWj

----------


## sirena_adria

*JEHONA E FESTIVALIT TE 11-TE*


*Nata e parë:*

“Duart e tua”, Sherif Merdani
“Udhët janë të bukura” (“Kafe Flora”), Mariza Ikonomi
“Kur vjen pranvera”, Luiz Ejlli
“Natën vonë”, Juliana Pasha

*Nata e dytë:*

“Në ekranin e televizorit”, Justina Aliaj
“Shoqja ime më e mirë”, Saimir Braho
“Rruga e Dibrës”, Soni Malaj
“Mozaik tingujsh, mozaik ngjyrash”, Mira Konçi

*Nata e tretë:*

Kolazh me refrene ritmike nga këngët e Festivalit të 11-të, orkestruar nga Klodian Qafoku: “Nuk të them se s’të kuptoj”, “Kur vjen pranvera”, “Mbrëmje e fundit”, “Kush më njeh mua”, “Rruga e Dibrës”, “Dhoma 23″, “Stina më e bukur”, Shoqja më e mirë”, “Mozaik tingujsh”, “Duart e tua”, “Natën vonë”, “Në ekranin e televizorit”, “Kafe Flora”.
 Interpretojnë këngëtarë të përzgjedhur mes 18 pjesëmarrësve në festivalin “Hit Fest”.


Burimi: http://www.panorama.com.al/2012/12/1...#ixzz2FJFO1iwR

----------


## sirena_adria

*Hari Mata Hari, në Tiranë për festivalin e 51-të në RTSH*

Skena e ish-Pallatit të Kongre seve thuajse është gati për ng jarjen kulturore më të madhe të vitit, festivalin e 51 në Radio Televizionin Shqiptar. Nën kujdesin e mjeshtrit Adnand Kastrati, skenografia thuajse ka përfunduar dhe mund të përkthehet ndryshe në fjalën e fundit të teknologjisë. 

Një ledwall gjigand dhe ndriçues robotë, do të pasurojnë ndriçimin dhe ti japi jetë sallës së madhe. Ndërkaq kanë mbërritur në Tiranë regjisorët kosovarë Agron Vulaj dhe Astrit Idrizi të cilët do të jenë në pultin kryesor më 20-21-22 dhjetor. Ndryshe nga çdo herë tjetër ka një rregull absolut të këngëtarëve konkurrentë në prova, çka do të thotë që secili ka orarin e tij, duke shmangur kështu përplasjet. Sipas bashkëskenaristit të Festivalit Edi Oga, ky rregull do të ndihet edhe gjatë netëve të spektaklit. Fituesi i festivalit të 51, do të ketë privilegjin ashtu sikurse çdo vit tjetër, të konkurojë në Eurosong duke prezantuar vendin tonë në këtë event me rëndësi të madhe në kulturën evropiane. Në festivalin e sivjetshëm të Eurosong këngëtarja Rona Nishliu, fituese e festivalit të 50 në RTSH zuri vendin e pestë duke përfaqësuar denjësisht vendin tonë. 

*GJETJA*

Mund të konsiderohet fat pjesëmarrja e publikut masiv në sallë për të ndjekur festivalin e 51 në RTSH, e kjo pasi secili prej spektatorëve mund të ketë ëndërr të jetë spektator i Eurosong 2013 që do të zhvillohet në mes të majit, në Suedi. Biletat që do të shiten natën e parë e të dytë të festivalit do të jenë pjesë e shorteut të rrallë. Në fund të natës së parë dhe natës së dytë, do të përzgjidhet nga një biletë fituese, ku personi do të ketë mundësinë të shkoj në çift për të ndjekur eventin ndërkombëtar. Ky fakt ka ngjallur interes që në javën që shkoi e mësojmë se në tre pikat e biletarisë te TOB, RTVSH e Pallatin e Kongreseve, kërkesat e qytetarëve kanë qenë jashtë parashikimeve. "Është një mundësi e mirë jo vetëm për të qenë pjesë e këtij shorteu, por festivali i RTSH, ka një traditë që e bën shumë të vlerësuar. Këtë vit është edhe 40 vjetori i festivalit të 11, ndaj kam kënaqësi të rikthehem në ato kohëra, sepse kam dëgjuar se të dy netët do të ketë pjesë të përzgjedhura nga ky festival", thotë Liri Beliu një zonjë nga Tirana e cila do të jetë pjesë e spektatorëve natën e parë. 

*
TË FTUARIT* 

Çifti bukurosh nga Azerbajxhani Ell&Nikki (Eldar Gasimov & Nigar Jamal), fituesit e Eurosong 2011, do të mbërrijnë në Tiranë për të qenë prezent në festivalin e vërtetë të muzikës shqiptare, në këtë festival ku çdo instrument e këngëtar performon live. Ata do të perfojmojnë po live këngën "Running Scared", që i bëri fitues në festivalin evropian. Të ftuar do të jenë edhe grupi hungarez "Compact Disco" të cilët ishin finalistë në Eurosong 2012 me këngën e tyre "Sound of our hearts". Një tjetër super grup do të mbërrij në Tiranë vetëm për festivalin e 51 në RTSH. Gjithkush e mban mend superkëngën e tyre "Lejla". Janë një grup që rreshtojnë 1000 koncerte në të gjithë botën e mbi 5,000,000 albume të shitura. "Hari Mata Hari" nga Bosnje-Hercegovina do të shkelin për herë të parë në Shqipëri për të qenë pjesë e këtij festivali. Ndërkaq drejtuesit e festivalit mbajnë sekret edhe emra të tjerë të njohur të muzikës që do të jenë mes të ftuarve në këtë event.

(Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/kulturë/269...sh-113460.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*Flaka Krelani me nje balada ne Festivalin e Kenges 51 ne RTSH* 

Flaka Krelani, princesha e muzikës rok dhe asaj alternative rikthehet në Festivali e Këngës në RTSH, eventi ku përzgjedhet përfaqësuesi shqiptarë për në Eurosong. Në vitin 2007 ajo arriti të rrëmben çmimin e dytë të këtij festivali me këngën ritmike 'Jeta kërkon dashuri' në duet me Doruntina Dishën. Në vitin 2009, Flaka rikthehet përsëri në këtë festival me një këngë të stilit të saj 'rok', të titulluar 'Le të bëhët ç'farë të dojë', mirëpo këtë vit gjakovarja shpërthyese do të vjen ndryshe në këtë festival.


*Ishte një befasi e bukur kur lexuam emrin tënd në listën e këngëtarëve konkurrues të Festivalit të Këngës 51. Duket se keni bërë një pauzë në karrierën e juaj muzikore. Na tregoni, ku është Flaka Krelani në këtë moment?*

Së pari, me vjen shumë mirë që për ju ka qenë një befasi e bukur kur keni parë emrin tim në listën e këngëtareve pjesëmarrës. Vërtet më bën të ndihem shumë mirë dhe me jep edhe më shumë kurajo të rikthehem fuqishëm. Në këtë moment ose të themi në këto kohë jemi duke u përgatitur për këngën pjesëmarrëse në Festival, po ndjehem krejtesisht ndryshe, nuk e di, kam një ndjenje të veçantë për këtë këngë sepse më kompleton. Nuk kam asnjë baladë në repertoarin e këngëve të mia, prandaj më bën të ndihem e veçantë, e emocionar me një fjalë!

*Përse keni përzgjedhur Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH, vendin, ku ju do të bëni një 'rikthim' në karrierën muzikore?*

Është pikërisht vendi i duhur, si ta quajmë  rikthimin  tim! E kam zgjedhur këtë festival sepse e pashë të arsyeshme të rikthehem 100% live. Pa miksime të vokalit në studio, pa gjirime klipi, thjesht të jem shumë spontane në skenë, në këndim, në paraqitje me plotë kuptimin e fjalës! E dua iden e të kenduarit live, vetëm aty jam vetvetja, dhe po ashtu më pëlqen interpretimi i emocionit aty për aty! Kjo është arsyeja pse unë e zgjodha festivalin të jem pjesë e sajë.

*Keni qenë dy herë pjesëmarrëse në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH dhe të dy herë keni fituar simpatinë e publikut. Cilat janë kujtimet më të bukura të cilat ju kanë mbetur nga paraqitjet në Festivalin e Këngës gjatë këtyre dy viteve, 2007 dhe 2009?*

Sa i përket pjesëmarrjeve te mia në festivale, gjithmonë në çdo festival ka dicka të bukur dhe të veçantë! Vet këngëtarët që marrin pjesë aty, janë veçantia e festivalit, të bëjnë të ndihesh bukur dhe ngrohtë në mesin e tyre, e po ashtu të ndihesh e privilegjuar që ndodhesh në mesin e tyre! Pastaj kujtimet e bukura janë ato kur shpërblehesh me duartrokitje të pafundme, me lavdata, e sidomos kur shpërblehesh me edhe me një çmim, sepse ajo është si një kurore mbretërore e të gjithë asaj pune që e ke bërë!

*Keni konkurruar në Festivalin e Këngës dy herë me këngë ritmike të kompozuara nga Edmond Zhulali. Këtë vit vini me një këngë nga Endri Sina. Si lindi ky bashkëpunim?*

Ky bashkëpunim ka lindur krejt spontanisht. Ndihem shumë e privilegjuar që kompozitori i mirënjohur Endri Sina, në të njëjtën kohë i njohur si kompozitori ndër më të mirët për baladat që ka realizer deri më tani, më bëri ftesën për të kënduar këtë këngë me shumë domethënie. I falenderohem publikisht dhe shpresoj që publiku të pëlqen bashkëpunimin tonë.

*Kujt ia keni besuar vargjet e këngës?*

Vargjet e këngës janë të shkruara nga Pandi Laço.

*Në vitin 2007 keni qenë shumë afër biletës për në Eurosong të vitit 2008. Dëshironi që kjo gjë një ditë të realizohet dhe të përfaqësoni popullin shqiptarë në Eurosong?*

Me pak fjalë, po. Si çdo artistë tjetër edhe unë do të dëshiroja të përfaqësojë shtetin shqiptarë në këtë festival. 

*Emri juaj tashmë nuk është i panjohur për botën e Eurosongut. Sa e ndjek Flaka Eurosongun?*
E ndjek, nuk mund të them që nuk e ndjek përderisa konkurrojë vet personalisht në një festival ku fituesi i këtij festivali shkon në Eurosong. Duhet të jemi pjesë e saj 100%, pasi që na është dhënë mundësia të paraqitemi në atë festival të madh. Pra, jo vetëm të marrim pjesë, por të shohim sepse tashmë çdo vit bën pjesë një artist shqipëtarë dhe medoemos duhet qe ati artisti që na përfaqëson në këtë festival, duhet ti japim kurajo, ta votojmë dhe në fund ta duartrokasim! Ne e dimë që gjithmonë këngetari/ja nuk i ka punët në dorë, prandaj edhe nëse ai artist nuk ka arritur të dërgojë Shqipërinë në vendin e duhur, nuk duhet të dëshpërohemi, ose te themi nuk ishte gjë Jo, unë mendoj që është e gabuar, secili këngëtarë që merr pjesë atje, e jep pothuajse maksimumin e vet, pastaj, tjetër kush merret me vota! Thjesht, duhet te mblidhen forcat E DUHURA që Shqipëria të ketë sukses edhe më shumë.

_Falenderojmë Flakën për bashkëpunimin edhe i urojmë suksese në Festivalin e Këngës._


_EUROSONG SHQIPERIA_ 

http://eurosongshqiperia.blogspot.ca...max-results=50

----------


## sirena_adria

*Ritmi është pika jonë e fortë*


Agron Vula nga Kosova është njëri nga regjisorët e Festivalit të 51 të RTSh-së. Transmetimin live për publikun në sallën e Kongreseve, në tri net 20-22 dhjetor, dhe për mijëra teleshikues në mbarë botën, Agroni e konsideron një sfidë si për veten dhe kolegu Astrit Idrizi, dhe për këngëtarët. Vërtet është fat i madh që punoj së bashku me Astritin, por puna varet nga të gjithë anëtarët e stafit. 

Dilema më e madhe për regjisorin është nëse do të mund të përcjellë tek publiku, atë zë që ai ndien dhe në ekran. Këtë premton se mund ta arrijë nëpërmjet ritmit të planeve. Ritmin e këngëve pjesëmarrëse e shikon në favor të punës së tij, po ashtu edhe lirinë e kufizuar që do të kenë këtë herë këngëtarët për të lëvizur nëpër skenë. 

Agron Vula dhe Astrit Idrizi kanë punuar për disa festivale kënge në Tiranë. Prej pesë vitesh kanë punuar bashkë me Astritin për regjinë e Këngës Magjike, por ama e kanë për herë të parë që marrin në dorë regjinë e një festivali live. 

Agron Vula (1960) është nga Prishtina. Ka përfunduar studimet për Montazh Filmi në Zagreb. Sot është pranë RTK-së.



*Si u bëtë pjesë e Festivalit?*

Ka qenë një kërkesë e drejtorit të RTSh-së, Petrit Beci, të cilën e mirëpritëm me kënaqësi. Për ne është një mundësi e mirë për të prezantuar punën tonë. 

*Çfarë sillni ndryshe në aspektin regjisorial?* 

Ndoshta i vetmi ndryshim do të jemi ne (qesh), pasi është hera e parë që ne jemi këtu. Por është nder jo vetëm sepse është hera e parë që punojmë si regjisorë të RTSh-së, por dhe sepse është hera e parë që ky festival punon me regjisorë nga jashtë Shqipërie. Dallimi nga festivalet e tjera është që këngëtari është pak i kufizuar në lëvizjet në skenë. Nuk do të ketë përcjellje me shumë kërcime pasi duhet të kontrollohet ndriçimi i zërit, prandaj nuk mund të bësh siç bën në këngët e festivaleve të tjera që nuk janë live. Kjo mund të jetë e thjeshtë për ne si regjisorë pasi përqendrohemi në një vend dhe e kemi më të lehtë për realizimet filmike. 

*Çfarë e karakterizon punën e përbashkët, tuajën dhe Astrit Idrizit?* 

Mendojmë njësoj, edhe muzikën e ndiejmë njësoj. Unë jam pak më i vjetër se ai, por në shpirt e ndiejmë ritmin po njësoj. Nuk di si ta shpjegoj. Çdo gjë që realizojmë e bëjmë bashkë, sidomos lidhja midis mikserit dhe regjisorit. Vendosja e planeve që del në ekran bëhet nga miksimi i punës së të dyve. Pra të dy e ndiejmë këngën më ndryshe se të tjerët, pa vënë në diskutim punën e asnjërit, por jemi me impulsivë, më ritmikë. Kjo do të thotë se mundohemi që secilën frazë, secilën ndarje të muzikës ta sjellim dhe në ekran. 

*Ndryshe kjo si shpjegohet?*

Unë bëj përgatitjen e asaj që do të dal në Tv, kjo domethënë se unë përgatis kameramanin. I them më parë bëhu gati, merre këtë plan. Pastaj në momentin kur do ta prezantojë Astriti nuk është e nevojshme që të njëjtën gjë tia them dhe atij. Pasi nëse i them dhe atij, se duhet të vazhdojë ose të ndalë, aty të kalon ritmi dhe nuk arrin dot të realizosh planin si duhet. Prandaj ngelet me rëndësi që ai që është me ty, duhet të ndiejë muzikën njëlloj si ti në festival. Ka shumë rëndësi ta përcjellësh muzikën me kamera. Njëlloj si dirigjenti duhet të dirigjojë orkestrën, ashtu dhe regjisori duhet të dirigjojë punën e kameramanëve dhe nëpërmjet miksimit të përcjell dhe ritmin e këngëve. Kjo do të thotë se kur ka ngritje apo ulje të muzikës së instrumenteve në përgjithësi, duhet të kuptohet nga publiku. 

*Çfarë peshe ngre për ju skenari?*

Skenari ka rëndësi të madhe sepse për të realizuar çdo gjë në rregull, për të bërë çdo gjë të planifikuar duhet që të ekzistojë një skenar i mirë. Nëse nuk ka skenar, nuk ka asnjë përgatitje dhe atëherë ja fusim kot (qesh). Duhet të respektojmë skenarin për sa i përket pjesës foljore. Ndërsa skenarin për realizimin e këngëve e bëjmë vetë me bashkëpunimin e kompozitorëve të RTSh-së, të cilët ndodhen së bashku me ne në autobus dhe mund të na orientojnë. Prandaj mendoj shumë më e lehtë. Dhe kostumografia dhe skenografia kanë shumë rëndësi. Madje mund të them se janë ëmbëlsira e programit. Është vetëm dita e parë e punës sonë. Por kam parë se udhëheqësit e programit në festival janë shumë të angazhuar dhe kjo ka mjaftë rëndësi. Ndërsa drejtorit i fotografisë dhe skenografi janë italianë, prandaj unë nuk preferoj të përzihem shumë në ketë pjesë. Puna ime konsiston më tepër në pjesën e realizimit televiziv. Nuk kam asnjë dëshirë për të ndërhyrë në punën e drejtorit të fotografisë, pasi ai është i thirrur si ekspert i kësaj fushe.

*Është hera e parë që bashkëpunoni me këtë staf. A ndikon ambienti i ri në realizimin e punës suaj?*

Në fillim e kemi marrë pak me frik, pasi është një punë e re me një ekip të ri. Por na pritën shumë mirë, tani po punojmë së bashku me ekipin e RTSh-së. Ndërsa kur punojmë në Prishtinë, atje kemi një ekip tonin dhe gjatë gjithë kohës mund ti drejtohemi njëri-tjetrit pa druajtje. Atje kemi shumë kohë së bashku. Ndoshta mund ti flas dy apo tre herë njërit nga anëtareve të stafit, pasi e dimë më mirë punën që duhet të bëjnë. Ky është një festival i madh që pa bashkëpunim dhe pa përgatitje nuk mundet të bësh asgjë. Por këtë bashkëpunim të realizuar mund ta shikoni gjatë festivalit. E njëjta këngë do jetë dhe natën e parë dhe në finale, pa asnjë ndryshim. Nëntëdhjetë për qind do jetë realizimi i njëjtë siç është planifikuar. Kamerat nuk hyjnë rastësisht, por secili e di se në çfarë momenti duhet të filmojë.

*Ritmi?
*
Me siguri do të ketë plane më të shpeshta. Madje ne na kritikojnë se i kemi tepër të shpeshta planet (qesh). Kjo mendoj se është risi. Ndërsa ritmi është punë shije, pasi nëse është një festival që i drejtohet të rinjve, flas për matësin e audiencës, atëherë ritmi medoemos duhet të jetë. Por ky festival është për çdo moshë, jo vetëm në sallë, por i drejtohet një publiku më të gjerë brenda dhe jashtë vendit, pasi vendos dhe këngën që do të shkojë në Eurovizon. Këngëtarët që kam parë janë shumica shumë të rinj, prandaj në planet tona do të ndihmojë dhe ritmi i këngës.  
*
Cili është premtimi që ju i bëni publikut për tri netët e Festivalit?
*
Dëshira ime si regjisor i këtij festivali është që përjetimin që pata pasi dëgjova Orkestrën e RTSh-së për herë të parë, tia përcjell publikut në shtëpi. Nëse unë e arrij këtë, kam realizuar gjithçka. Kur kam filluar të dëgjoj këngët, sidomos të parat që kanë qenë demo, përjetimi këngës dhe mendimi se çfarë do bëj, nuk ka qenë më e njëjtë si para se të vija në sallë. Handikapi më i madh i shqiptarëve është sepse nuk kemi festivale ku këndohet live dhe orkestra të jetë live. Prandaj është i veçantë Festivali i Këngës.

*Po thoni që kjo është përvoja e parë e vërtetë pas pesë vjet si regjisor i Këngës Magjikë?*

Është hera e parë për një festival live. Por në Kosovë punoj për RTV 21 të Kosovës dhe mbuloj festivalin që zhvillohet atje. Prej shumë vitesh jam regjisor i festivalit Zambaku i Prizrenit. 

*Po këngët e Festivalit XI i keni dëgjuar?*

Këngëtarët e Festivalit të 11-të di se do të jenë surprizë, pasi do të dalin në skenë natën finale. Të them të drejtën nuk e di sesa këngë do të jenë nga ai festival. Vetëm mbrëmë kam parë disa dhe ishin me të vërtet perfekte. Madje shumë më bukur dhe sa ka qenë në Festivalin XI. Është një stil tjetër. Kur i kam dëgjuar jam çuditur se si muzika që në atë kohë ka qenë e përparuar, aq sa kur orkestra përcjell muzikën e këngëve të sotme nuk shikojmë asnjë indiferencë.

http://shekulli.com.al/web/p.php?id=11464&kat=94

----------


## sirena_adria

*Anjeza Shahini me nje kenge dashurie ne Festivalin e Kenges 51*

Anjeza Shahini rikthehet pas katër viteve si konkurente në Festivalin e Këngës në RTSH. Ajo është një krijesë e artë e edicionit të parë spektaklit muzikor 'Ethet' dhe pastaj një kampione në Festivalin e Këngës. Një këngëtare me një zë karakteristik dhe të fuqishëm, bëri që Shqipëria të njihet në Evropë për muzikën e saj të bukur.
Në këtë intervistë me 'Eurosong Shqipëria', Anjeza Shahini shpalos kujtimet e eksperiencës së saj në Eurosong të vitit 2004 dhe rrëfen detajet e pjesëmarrjes së saj në Festivalin e këtij viti. Ajo do të konkuron në Festivalin 51 të Këngës në RTSH me një këngë të titulluar 'Love' të kompozuar nga kompozitori Edmond Zhulali me vargje të autorit Skender Sherifi.

*Anjeza, jeni pjesëmarrëse në Festivalin e Këngës 51 në RTSH, në një festival ku 10 vite më parë keni debutuar në një moshë shumë të re.*

Po është e vërtete, kanë kaluar gati 10 vjet, dhe pse me duken sikur nuk kanë kaluar fare. Është një festival me një histori të madhe ku unë në vitin 2003 pata fatin të bëhesha pjesë e kësaj tradite. Rimarrë pjesë këtë vit me po të njejtën kënaqësi dhe emocion që ky eveniment me sjell. 

*Debutimi i juaj ishte i suksesshëm në këtë festival, të sjelli çmimin e madh të këtij festivali dhe të hapi shumë dyer tjera në karierën e juaj muzikore. Si e kujtoni momentin kur ju jeni shpallur fituese e këtij festivali?*

E kujtoj shpesh veten kur në momentin e shpalljes së çmimit, nisa te qaja nga gëzimi. Ka qenë një emocion i madh dhe një përgjegjësi edhe më e madhe se vet mosha apo eksperienca ime.

*Nuk i ke munguar festivalit edhe në vitin 2005 dhe 2009, në këtë të fundit jeni shpërblyer me çmimin e dytë. Këtë vit, pas 10 viteve vini në garë me të njëjtin kompozitorë, pikërisht me kompozitorin e mirënjohur Edmond Zhulali që është kompozitori i këngës 'Imazhi yt'.*

Po, duke qenë se siç thash me sipër, në këtë festival emocionet janë të veçanta, dëshiroj që ti përjetoj ato herë pas here. Bashkëpunimi me autorë të ndryshëm ka ndihmuar në eksperiencën time muzikore. Këto vite kam patur fatin te punoj me emrat më të mirë të muzikës shqiptare, por gjithmonë kam patur mbështetjen e profesor Zhulalit, dhe pse jo gjithmonë ne gara festivalesh. Këtë vit bashkëpunojmë sërish së bashku dhe dua të them se ndihem shumë e privilegjuar.

*Është suksesi vitit 2003 që shtyri të marrësh pjesë sërish me Edmond Zhulalin?*

Përveçse në studion e prof. Zhulalit unë ndihem gjithmonë si në shtëpinë time, bashkëpunimin me të e vlerësoj shumë duke njohur profesionalitetin, por edhe përkushtimin apo komunikimin e tij.

*Me çfarë kënge do të konkuroni këtë vit në Festivalin e Këngës?*

Mund të them që aty do ketë shumë 'Anjezë', pasi çdo detaj është kuruar duke menduar stilin, vokalin dhe ndjeshmërinë time, sigurisht i gërshetuar me ato të autorëve ku nuk dua të le pa përmendur edhe poetin me emër ndërkombëtarë Skender Sherifi. Është nder i veçantë të këndoj vargjet e një shkrimtari i cili bënë pjesë në krenarinë e shqiptarëve nëpër botë.

*Festivali është afruar dhe ndërkohë kanë filluar përgatitjet me Orkestrën Simfonike të RTSH-së. Si kaluan provat e para?*

Jam tepër e kënaqur nga provat në RTSH, të cilat po funksionojnë mrekullisht mirë edhe pse një impenjim i vështirë për një orkestër të madhe që luan si askund tjetër 'live'. Më mjaftoi kjo nga viti i kaluar ku unë isha si e ftuar, që mezi të prisja dhjetorin e këtij viti për te provuar si emocion pjesëmarrjen ne festival. 

*Si do të paraqiteni në skenë gjatë festivalit. Keni ndonjë performancë të veçantë?*

Nuk mendoj se ka performancë më të veçante se vet orkestra dhe mikrofoni në këtë rast. 

*E ndjeni konkurencën këtë vit?*

Konkurenca ndihet gjithmonë në një garë, dhe vet emrat të zgjojnë këtë ndjesi. Të them të drejtën gjithmonë nëpër festivale mundohem të rri pak larg nga këngët tjera, në mënyrë që të
fokusohem vetëm në këngën time. Kështu nuk kam pse të mendoj për 25 këngë të tjera njëkohësisht. Pas konkurimit kur gjithçka është pak më e ftohtë, i dëgjoj të gjitha duke u munduar të jem objektive dhe të bëj shënime. 

*Kthehemi prapë tek viti 2003. Çmimi i parë i Festivalit të Këngës të atij viti të sjelli edhe biletën për në Eurosong të vitit 2004 që u mbajt në Turqi. Keni patur nderin të jeni përfaqësuesja e parë shqiptare në Eurosong. Si jeni ndjerë për këtë?*

Pjesëmarrja ime e parë në Festival u bë edhe e para pjesëmarrje në Eurosong. Dhe pse e vogël, i ndjeva dy kurorat që mu vunë në një natë. Për një moment ndihesha princeshë e për një tjetër si kalorëse që do të përcillja një copëz nga kultura shqiptare ne skenën Evropiane. E gjitha një emocion dhe përgjegjësi e madhe.

*Cilat janë kujtimet me të bukura nga pjesëmarrja e juaj në Eurosong?*

Çdo prapaskenë me miqtë e mi të etheve, që u bënë edhe backvokalistat për këngën tonë, çdo shqiptar që kishte ardhur enkas në Stamboll dhe flamujt që valeviteshin kur unë këndoja, do i quaja momentet më të bukura dhe mbresëlënëse që më dhanë shumë guxim për ta përballuar deri në fund konkurimin. 

*A ka ndryshuar diçka në jetën e juaj pjesëmarrja në Eurosong ?*

Besoj që po. Nuk e di si do ishte përndryshe jeta ime nëse nuk do kisha qenë në Eurosong, apo nëse nuk do merresha me këngën, por di që gjithçka ka ndikuar në vet mua,e besoj edhe tek ata qe më njohin.

*Keni korrur një sukses të madh në Eurosong, duke e renditur Shqipërinë në vendin e 7-të. Një sukses që brenda 7 viteve tjera asnjë këngëtarë shqiptarë nuk ka arritur ta tejkalojë. Deshironi të përmirësoni këtë rezultat?*

Tashmë kanë kaluar disa vite dhe disa pjesëmarrje. Kështu që mendoj se çka ishte më e rëndësishme në lidhje me prezantimin e muzikës apo kulturës tonë në Eurosong, pjesërisht ka kaluar si fazë. Ne bëjmë pjesë në traditën e atij festivali tashmë, gjë që e bënë më të lehtë përgjegjësinë tonë për tu përfaqësuar. Ende mbetet skena e vetme aq gjigante me një shikueshmëri aq të madhe në të cilën artistët shqiptarë mund të kenë mundësinë të shpalosin artin e tyre, dhe për sa kohë është ky fakt secili prej nesh do të dëshironte të bëhej pjesë, por asnjëherë nuk e kam parë si një gare rekordesh mes nesh.Të gjithë ne marrim emrin 'Albania' aty dhe jemi në garë me kultura të tjera e jo me njeri tjetrin. Eurosongu është mbi të gjitha një festë që thjesht duhet festuar.

*Cilat janë planet e juaja në të ardhmen, pas festivalit?*

Se pari uroj te marrë kënaqësi nga gjithë puna e bërë me këngën time pjesëmarrëse në festival dhe me pas koncertet e vitit te ri më presin ne Shqipëri dhe Kosovë. Ndërkohë që në janar do të bëj disa pushime në Londer. Pastaj do të rikthehem me një kënge tjetër dashurie ne shkurt.

Eurosong Shqipëria falenderon Anjezë për intervistën dhe i uron suksese në Festivalin e Këngës 51! 


http://eurosongshqiperia.blogspot.ca...shurie-ne.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*Floriana Garo : Bukuria, jo gjithçka për një prezantim. Arma ime më e fortë, buzëqeshja*


Floriana Garo do të jetë prezantuesja e festivalit të 51-të në RTSH. Sipas saj, nuk ka ndikuar vetëm bukuria në një përzgjedhje të tillë, por edhe një sërë komponentësh të tjerë. Ambicia e saj shkon shumë larg, duke synuar suksesin në botën e spektaklit. Ka arritur deri këtu falë edhe mbështetjes së vazhdueshme të njeriut të zemrës. Floriana rrëfen për gazetën Standard dhe projektin e fundit me të cilën ajo po merret, pavarësisht se ky është akoma në fazë krijimi.

Floriana Garo, ju së bashku me Enkel Demin do të prezantoni festivalin e RTSH-së. Pse pikërisht ju dhe kush jua dha këtë lajm?

Unë u përzgjodha nga drejtori i Televizionit Shqiptar, i cili komunikoi me drejtorin e televizionit ABC News, ku unë punoj. Ata ma komunikuan vendimin e drejtorit të TVSH-së, pasi unë nuk e njihja. Ai ishte personi që mua më ka përzgjedhur, si të përshtatshme për të drejtuar festivalin këtë vit dhe unë e pranova pa hezitim këtë ofertë.

Si mendoni a ndikon bukuria juaj në këtë përzgjedhje?

Po patjetër që ndikon (qesh), por mendoj se nuk është gjithçka. Ata që më kanë përzgjedhur, më kanë parë se si flas, se si komunikoj, se si jam në televizion, sa televizive jam, duke i konsideruar të gjitha këto. Natyrisht vetëm bukuria nuk mjafton për të prezantuar një event kaq të madh, por që është plus patjetër.


Si reaguat kur ju komunikuan këtë lajm?

E mirëprita me shumë dëshirë dhe isha shumë e kënaqur, pasi ka qenë ëndërr për mua që të prezantoj një spektakël të tillë dhe festivali është më i madhi event muzikor që ne kemi.

Mendoni se do ta përmbushni misionin e prezantueses në këtë festival?

Po, mendoj që do ta përmbush patjetër (qesh). Kjo është puna ime, të cilën po e bëj me shumë dëshirë dhe tani gjatë provave jam totalisht e përkushtuar. Shpresoj për më të mirën.

Keni frikë se mos dështoni?

Jo, nuk mendoj negativisht për ndonjë dështim. Mendoj që mund të ketë një farë emocioni, që është më se e natyrshme. Unë mendoj pozitivisht që ky prezantim do jetë i suksesshëm.

Si e vlerësoni këtë përgjegjësi që ju është dhënë?

Patjetër që është nder dhe privilegj dhe jam e habitur (qesh) për faktin që u zgjodha unë. E mirëprita dhe jam vërtet shumë krenare për veten dhe jam jashtëzakonisht mirënjohëse që kanë menduar për mua.

A keni ju një model të suksesshëm prezantimi?

Patjetër, janë ceremonia e çmimeve Oscar, unë i kam parë gjithmonë, sepse kam jetuar në Amerikë për shumë vite, kështu që atë kam pasur gjithmonë model prezantimi. Më pëlqen fakti që prezantuesit janë shumë të natyrshëm, shumë origjinalë dhe mundohen të jenë vetvetja gjatë gjithë kohës në prezantim. Unë pikërisht këtë model dua të kem në këtë rast.

Ku e ndieni veten më mirë dhe më të fortë?

Mendoj që është pozitiviteti, fakti që unë jam gjatë gjithë kohës e buzëqeshur dhe e natyrshme. Nuk dal dot nga natyra ime. Mendoj se këtë do kem avantazh.

Mendoni se prezantimi i Festivalit të 28 Nëntorit ju solli fat apo nuk pati asnjë ndikim?

Jo, nuk ka ndikuar, pasi koncerti erdhi më mbrapa përzgjedhjes sime si prezantuese. Koncertin unë e pranova, megjithëse mu dha si ofertë vetëm dy ditë para. E pranova, pasi ishte Dita e Pavarësisë dhe ishte nder për ta prezantuar. Ishte një eksperiencë më tepër, ndërkohë që bëhesha gati për festivalin.

Si ju duket kolegu juaj Enkel Demi? Kombinoni bashkë?

Nuk kemi mospërputhje, unë Enkelin e kam njohur edhe kur punonte tek ABC News, kështu që u gëzova pa masë kur mora vesh që ishte ai kolegu im në prezantim. Enkeli është një njeri shumë pozitiv, shumë i mirë dhe shumë i zoti në profesionin e tij dhe në atë që bën. Unë patjetër që e konsideroj tip tutori për mua. Mbështetje goxha e madhe, pasi ai është njeri me përvojë dhe mua më jep disi nga përvoja e tij.

Sa ndikon personi juaj i zemrës në vendimet tuaja?

Personi im i zemrës natyrisht që ndikon. Ai gjithmonë më mbështet, më këshillon, më inkurajon, çdo gjë që unë vendos ai e mbështet. Më jep gjithmonë këshilla, është i mrekullueshëm.

Si është marrëdhënia juaj? A e keni mbështetjen e tij deri në këto momente?

E kam patuar gjithmonë në çdo projekt që unë kam marrë përsipër, ai ka qenë me mua dhe gjithmonë më ka mbështetur dhe më ka nxitur që unë të bëj më të mirën. Vazhdon të jetë kështu dhe besoj se do të vazhdoj të jetë kështu.

Deri ku shkon ambicia juaj?

Ambicia ime në televizion do të vazhdojë të rritet derisa unë të arrij suksesin maksimal në drejtimin e spektakleve, të pasurin e një emisioni tim, që të jetë shumë i suksesshëm. Më vonë nuk e di, do dal në fushën ku kam studiuar, Marrëdhënie Ndërkombëtare.

Përveç festivalit, me çfarë po merreni tjetër?

Është ideja për një projekti të ri, por që akoma nuk ka dalë, pasi është në fazë krijimi dhe detajet nuk mund ti jap ende. Bëhet fjalë për një emision që unë do ta drejtoj, kjo nga fundi i muajit janar ose fillimshkurti. Sapo mbarova së xhiruari një tjetër reklamë të shkurtër për një dyqan veshjesh ku unë jam imazh. Reklama do të dalë për festat e Vitit të Ri, ku unë ekspozoj disa veshje të reja, që do të dalin në televizion së shpejti


http://www.standard.al/floriana-garo...te-buzeqeshja/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Zbulohet juria e Festivalit te RTSH-se, nisin "ethet" per Eurovizion
*

Zbulohet juria e Festivalit te 51 ne RTSH. Kjo juri do te jete e perbere nga 7 anetare, mes te cileve tre te huaj dhe kater shqiptare. Juria do te vendose dy netet e para te Festivalit te Kenges ne RTSH, se cilet do te jene te perzgjedhurit per naten finale. 

*Nicola Caligiore* - Shef i delegacionit te RAI-t ne Festivalin Evropian te Kenges
*Joseph Mizzi* - Shef i delegacionit te RTV te Maltes ne Festivalin Evropian te Kenges
*Szilva Puspok*- Shefe e delegacionit te RTV hungarez ne Festivalin Evropian te Kenges

dhe kater anetaret shqiptare

*Sokol Shupo* - Profesor i shkencave muzikore, studiues i muzikes dhe kompozitor, aktualisht Dekan i Fakultetit te Muzikes ne Universitetin e Arteve
*Justina Aliaj* - Artiste e njohur shqiptare e goditur ne Festivalin e 11 te RTSH-se per performancen e saj
*Zef Coba* - kompozitor i njohur
*Petrit Ymeri*

 do te kryesojne jurine ne edicionin e 51-te ne Festivalin e RTSH-se. 

Shtate anetaret e jurise se Festivalit te 51-te gjate dy neteve do te perzgjedhin 16 kengetaret qe do te shkojne ne finale. Ndryshe nga edicionet e kaluara, kete vit juria kryesohet nga emra te njohur te muzikes evropiane, per te shmangur spekulimet e shumta qe ndodhin pas shpalljes se fituesit. Juria shtate anetaresh nuk do te vleresoj vetem nje cmim te pare, por do te kete edhe vleresime per muziken, tekstin, orkestracionin etj.

*Rikthehen zerat e Festivalit te 11-te* 

"Ky festival perkon dhe me 40 vjetorin e festivalit te 11 ne RTSH, ndaj kemi menduar, qe t'i krijojme nje hapesire te caktuar eventit, qe do te mbahet mend gjithnje, per ate qe ndodhi me pas", thote Engjell Ndocaj, bashkeskenarist i festivalit. Shpetim Saraci drejtori Artistik i Festivalit, thote se rrymat, qe do te konkurrojne ne festival, jane nga me te ndryshmet, duke e nisur qysh nga baladat, rroku etj... "Jam i kenaqur me kengetaret e perzgjedhur. Kete vit ne ishim te pestet ne Evrope, me Rona Nishliun, e cila u shpall fituese e festivalit te 50 ne RTSH e mot ne synojme serish te jemi te paret ne Eurosong, me fituesin e sivjetshem", thote Shpetim Saraci.

*Stafi dhe pjesemarresit* 

Festivali i Kenges ne RTSH do te mbaje firmat e drejtorit Petrit Beci, regjisoreve Agron Vulaj e Astrit Idrizi; skenaristeve Edi Oga e Engjell Ndocaj; drejtorit artistik Shpetim Saraci, skenografit Adnand Kastrati, drejtoreve te fotografise Franko Ferrari e Leonard Qendro. Nderkaq, drejtor Zeri te tij jane Emanuele Donini e Mauro Laficara. Joni Peci eshte perzgjedhur si drejtor imazhi. Festivali do te prezantohet nga gazetari Enkel Demi dhe "Miss World Albania 2011" Floriana Garo.



*Nis gara per favoriten ne "Eurovizon"* 

Na ndajne vetem dy dite nga gara e madhe e Festivalit te RTSH-se, ndersa reagimet e kengetareve pjesemarres, tregojne se ky edicion do te jete nje "lufte" e forte, mes artisteve te muzikes se lehte shqiptare. Sipas rrjetit (esctoday.com), perfaqesuesja e Shqiperise Rona Nishliu, u rendit e 5-ta, me nje balade. Po dilema e ketij viti eshte, se kush do te perfaqesoje Shqiperine? 

*Kush jane favorite per te fituar kete vit, sipas mediave shqiptare?* 

Kengetarja nga Kosova Vesa Luma, eshte shprehur se eshte e gatshme per te perfaqesuar Shqiperine ne Eurovizion. "Kjo eshte nje hyrje e forte dhe padyshim kenga me e mire e karrieres sime dhe une jam e gatshme per te perfaqesuar Shqiperine ne Eurovizion", deklaroi Vesa Luma. 

Nje tjeter pretendente eshte Flaka Krelani, nje kengetare rrok, e cila do te beje nje rikthim ndryshe nga heret e tjera. Kete vit ajo eshte konsideruar si nje nga te preferuarat, jo vetem per shkak se ajo ishte e suksesshme gjate pjesemarrjes se saj te kaluar, por per shkak se ajo ka nje ekip te forte prapa.

Ndersa, perfaqesuesja e pare shqiptare ne Eurovision Song Contest, Anjeza Shahini, duket se eshte shume e qete ne lidhje me pjesemarrjen e saj. "Une jam e nderuar, qe serish konkurroj me nje kenge nga Edmond Zhulali, njeriu, qe me coi per here te pare ne Eurovzion. Ne prova shkoi shume mire, shpresoj se publiku do te gezoje kengen time", ka shprehur Anjeza ne nje interviste. 

Ndersa, Rosela Gjylbegu do te konkurroje me nje balade te fuqishme, te shkruar nga nje ekip i ri i talentuar. "Une shpresoj qe te ndaj pasionin tim dhe emocionet, me publikun", deklaroi Rosela.



*Juria e Festivalit te 51-te: 

* Nicola Caligiore 

* Joseph Mizzi 

* Szilva Puspok 

* Sokol Shupo 

* Justina Aliaj 

* Zef Coba 

* Petrit Ymeri* 


_" KOHA JONE "_


http://kohajone.com/zarticle.php?id=66368

----------


## sirena_adria

*Rikthim live ne skene i JUSTINA ALIAJ*

----------


## sirena_adria

*INTERVISTA :*

----------


## sirena_adria

*INTERVISTA*

----------

